# IP banned from the forum.



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Whilst doing my usual internetting and fucking around on the forum, I came to a page which told I had been IP blocked. I wasn't using a proxy or VPN connection so I was pretty confused on what had happened.

I've gotten around that issue by using an older modem I have lying around. However I'm curious in what happened for my to be IP banned, I clearly haven't been banned. I did try e-mailing Costello with the e-mail address provided on Gbatemp blocked page but the delivery seemed to have fucked up hence why I'm posting it here.


----------



## xist (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you done the usual and searched for any related hits to your IP from all the relevant Stop Forum Spam type places?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely do as xist says although I will note you are not the first person to have this problem since the switch.

P.S. assuming you do not mean actual dial up or another ISP (virgin and BT in your house for example) the chances are by changing the router you might have forced your ISP to give you a new IP address so you might even be able to swap back.

The two might even be related- if your neighbour spammed a site or something and got blacklisted your IP might have since changed to it and thus fallen foul of the blacklists.


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys its good to know where I need to go from here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, I may have stolen your likes, but I didn't do this.
Out of curiosity, what browser were you trying to log in with? (we've had issues with some)


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Okay, I may have stolen your likes, but I didn't do this.
> Out of curiosity, what browser were you trying to log in with? (we've had issues with some)


 
Not that I'm blaming you!

I was using chrome (my browser of choice) when it happened. I tried using Firefox but the same thing came up. I than used my phone (HTC Desire HD) and used the Dolphin HD browser and I was able to access the forum just fine.

My guess it relates the spam malarky, to which I've followed Xist and Fast's advice. My only guess is the possibility a neighbor  blacklisting.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 13, 2012)

It doesn't make any sense to have an ip black list in the first place. It's easy to change especially if you have a non static ip. Something like this happened to me and I turned my modem on and off and got a new ip


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 13, 2012)

Happened to me too, then after a few days it was gone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2012)

I didn't think you were, but wanted to make it clear.
(Likes are restored, by the way)
Chrome and Firefox don't tend to have problems. It's mostly Opera that has issues with our current setup.
I'll make sure tj and Costello see this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2012)

Now... I could be wrong... okay, and this is just a guess.. but it seems to me... mmkay, that... well.. your IP got banned.


dickfour said:


> It doesn't make any sense to have an ip black list in the first place. It's easy to change especially if you have a non static ip. Something like this happened to me and I turned my modem on and off and got a new ip


 
A lot of people still don't have that option. I don't. And I don't want to dick around with anything that can screw up my internet because I'm not smart enough to figure it out. I'd rather just deal with a ban.


----------



## Coto (Dec 13, 2012)

Call for ISP to retrieve a new static WAN IP. (a.k.a THE ONLY one ip (static) they give you so you can access internet and browse websites). This one is used by your router.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Now... I could be wrong... okay, and this is just a guess.. but it seems to me... mmkay, that... well.. your IP got banned.
> 
> 
> A lot of people still don't have that option. I don't. And I don't want to dick around with anything that can screw up my internet because I'm not smart enough to figure it out. I'd rather just deal with a ban.


All I'm saying is anyone who's a cronic jerk and gets their up  banned is probably going to figure out that it's really easy to change regardless or being static or not. Ip ban is silly and useless, an exercise in futility if you want to keep someone out


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2012)

IP blocking in this case is not about stopping banned members from doing anything (there are many things up to and including moderators for that) but stopping virus/spambot addled machines from reaching the site in the first place. Third party blacklists are not always ideal but in many ways they work better (more sites contributing) and considerably less effort to maintain.


----------



## techboy (Dec 14, 2012)

I had the issue on my home IP as well, but thankfully the ISP was able to change my IP when I called. I'm still figuring out how to get at least 1 of my 2 web servers off this (overly-restrictive) blocklist though.

I have a PHP app that needs to read the forum RSS. I can't update the app since it can't reach the forum anymore to get the data I need.

Does anyone here know how to actually get something unblocked? As ShadowSoldier said above, changing IPs is not always an option for all cases, and it isn't in this case since I don't own the servers I host my software on.


----------

